# Drop Coffee in the shop



## JCSweden (May 14, 2010)

Hi folks

We're getting in some more of the 2011 Swedish Barista Cup winning blend and a fantastic Sidamo from the excellent boys at Drop Coffee. Arriving in The Coffee Machine on Sunday!

http://bit.ly/gOoV3y

Cheers

Jon


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Id love a bag or two but the shipping is too pricy for me


----------



## JCSweden (May 14, 2010)

Hi Gary

The website isn't set up for different shipping costs yet for small items - sorry about that. If you order over the phone we can do mail order with the actual cost for postage.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ah ok, Can you give a rough indication of postage for 2 x 250g bags?


----------



## JCSweden (May 14, 2010)

P&P for 2 x 250g bags would be £3.25.

Just so you know, we only have one bag of the Barista Cup winning blend still unreserved. It's popular stuff!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I suspect I have missed this now , doh!


----------



## JCSweden (May 14, 2010)

It turns out there is still one bag left. Get in touch if you would like it!

Jon


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

I bought a bag of the Barista Cup winner at London Coffee Festival. Delicious!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

JCSweden PM sent


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

God-day-emn those beans are awesome I can see why he won the Barista comp. Probably the best espresso i have EVER had, plus I made it with my little Gaggia : )

I left the grinder setting as it was for my previous beans (10 day old Hasbean Finca Loayza) used 17g dose and a firm tamp, and, with more luck than judgement i got a 45g extraction in 29/30 seconds, no spiting or spritzes from the naked portafilter, lovely tiger stripping, cut the shot a few seconds after blonding. The cup looked soooo inviting with deep brick-red crema about 8mm deep.

The nose on this after stirring was 'orangy' but deep and complex. The taste was absolutely amazing, such a long but clean orange-zest-acidity. Great mouth-feel. Words cannot describe the array of flavours which developed and then rapidly changed as it cooled down. Shall try as a Cappa later this evening!

Only problem is my Gaggia is in for a warranty service (to fix the steam valve issues) on Monday...so the rest of this bag will have to be drunk via Aeropress or my recently purchased Hario v60 ....bad timing!


----------



## JCSweden (May 14, 2010)

garydyke1 said:


> God-day-emn those beans are awesome I can see why he won the Barista comp. Probably the best espresso i have EVER had, plus I made it with my little Gaggia : )


Great to hear you enjoyed it! That is praise indeed which I will pass on to Drop Coffee.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> God-day-emn those beans are awesome I can see why he won the Barista comp. Probably the best espresso i have EVER had, plus I made it with my little Gaggia : )
> 
> I left the grinder setting as it was for my previous beans (10 day old Hasbean Finca Loayza) used 17g dose and a firm tamp, and, with more luck than judgement i got a 45g extraction in 29/30 seconds, no spiting or spritzes from the naked portafilter, lovely tiger stripping, cut the shot a few seconds after blonding. The cup looked soooo inviting with deep brick-red crema about 8mm deep.
> 
> ...


You can send me the open bag if you like


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

JCSweden said:


> Great to hear you enjoyed it! That is praise indeed which I will pass on to Drop Coffee.


Please do! Let me know if you get anymore come in.

That blend is also stunning as a pour-over coffee, so sorry Paul!


----------

